# Liqui Moly - Which VW 502 00 oil to choose



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Not new to Liqui Moly but new to the 1.8t EA888 engine and could use some advice. My 10K (first oil change) is about a week or so away and I'm still not sure which 5W-30 to choose. Below oils are all VW 502 00 approved and 100% synthetic.

Help/guidance is highly appreciated. *

*Top Tec 4605 SAE 5W-30
*







*

Special Tec LL SAE 5W-30
*









*

Longtime High Tech SAE 5W-30
*


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I use 5W40, Castrol Edge, has the 502/505 certification, if it doesn't don's use it. 









You can use the 0W40 European Formula as found at Walmart; is also 502 certified..
This is a good all-year 'round oil.


----------



## SnakeEarl (Dec 11, 2013)

Any 502 rated oil with API of SN is fine and is what is recommended by VW. I'm sure you could get away with using an SL or SM API rated oil, but I would just use what is recommended by the manufacturer. There is no real difference in price. 
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-liqui_moly-parts/longtime-high-tech-engine-oil-5w-30-5-liter/2039~liq/

The Longtime High Tech is fine. You can use 5W-30 or 5W-40.

I use the Leichtlauf High Tech Engine Oil (5w-40). It's TBN is quite a bit higher and I think the evaporation loss is lower.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Here is what I ended up going with a while back from my other post which had gained more traction than this one did. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=102973906

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

I have been using the Ravenol VMO 5w30 formula that you can get through Blauparts.com, I have reduced oil consumption in my 2.0 TSI by using this oil.


----------

